# E-motor



## EarlDooley (May 21, 2021)

I Have a Design for an electric e motor that I want To give you for The 300 or anyother! IKR! Bull****!! Me Too. So Ill explain it!
Your High RPM problems cant be solved the way your headed! You need a transmission! Think Outside With A Box! Hehe...Try running a (idk how better to explain) corncob with kernal design. It will give you multiple magnets as wide or with as big of a circumfrence you desire. Its a simple design. Ran by an ECM. Which can use a flat power wave or split the mags and creating different wave and frequency patterns...I mean Gears! Just imagine the corn ear cut and spread so you can see each kernal(mag) by row...Now you can see your patterns...I mean Gears...
God Bless!!!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Can you try to channel that stream-of-consciousness into something that the rest of us can follow along with? 

If you're trying to sell something, please be aware that advertising is not permitted in the forums. See the forum terms and rules for details.


----------



## EarlDooley (May 21, 2021)

garsh said:


> Can you try to channel that stream-of-consciousness into something that the rest of us can follow along with?
> 
> If you're trying to sell something, please be aware that advertising is not permitted in the forums. See the forum terms and rules for details.


No Sir just giving an idea away! I dont need anything in return!


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I don’t see a continuously variable motor making much sense. (But I’m not an engineer.) Why not have discreet motors with discreet gear reductions?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I have an EE degree, studied motors in particular, and worked at GE developing diesel-electric locomotive motors back in the day. But I don't really understand what you're trying to describe.

Can you slow down and take your time describing it? 

I *think* you're trying to describe some kind of pole-changing motor, but it's not clear. Or maybe some kind of stacked-rotor motor, where each rotor has a different number of poles?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I think he means mechanically giving the motor magnets (poles) variable spacing so it can do anything from low torque high speed to high torque low speed while expending the same amount of energy, kind of like a CVT transmission does for gas cars, to solve the efficiency penalty at high speeds.

But couldn’t that problem also be solved with less weight and complexity by changing the software to allow the motors to free-spin or shut off phases (thereby eliminating rows of magnets) when it detects that you’re on the highway and don’t really need regen right at this moment?


----------



## EarlDooley (May 21, 2021)

JasonF said:


> I think he means mechanically giving the motor magnets (poles) variable spacing so it can do anything from low torque high speed to high torque low speed while expending the same amount of energy, kind of like a CVT transmission does for gas cars, to solve the efficiency penalty at high speeds.
> 
> But couldn't that problem also be solved with less weight and complexity by changing the software to allow the motors to free-spin or shut off phases (thereby eliminating rows of magnets) when it detects that you're on the highway and don't really need regen right at this moment?


Yes Sir Exactly!!!!!!!YES!!!!!


----------



## EarlDooley (May 21, 2021)

Kizzy said:


> I don't see a continuously variable motor making much sense. (But I'm not an engineer.) Why not have discreet motors with discreet gear reductions?


The box can control polarity thus direction and non used paths can be harnessed as energy.


----------



## EarlDooley (May 21, 2021)

EarlDooley said:


> The box can control polarity thus direction and non used paths can be harnessed as energy.


The greatest asset is the ability to control each mag. In any formation ie frequency and sine become imaginary gears. Flip that ear of corn inside out then put another ear in the center and you have a hillbilly mental schematic! Lol


----------

